# Pork tenderloin, stuffed or not, I love it! How about you?



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Pork has been denied in many pro kitchens, but it seems to be very well back from tip to end.

We have a lot of excellent pork in my country and I totally love a pork tenderloin. 

I'm sure you could go on endlessly on how to prepare a pork tenderloin. This was no more than an experiment decided instantaneously and it turned out very well.

- Potatoes; Used those small ones, cooked all the way in their skin, peeled and let them cool. Just 10 minutes before serving they were panfried in sunflower oil.

- Cauliflower puree; Please try this, it's so simple to make and delicious. Cut half a cauliflower in small chunks, they don't have to be nice, they are going to get mixed anyway. Put a little butter in a cooking pot, color the cauliflower just a little, add a small bottom of water, s&p and I added some Maroccan spicemix for couscous. No "ras el hanout", but a mix with a lot of turneric in it as you can guess from the color. Also added a few drops of vinegar infused with roses. Use any addition of your own choice, or none at all, it will work. Let it simmer for 30 minutes or until very soft. Add a dash of cream and mix as fine as you can. Absolutely delicious! 

- pork; I made a stuffing from a good dozen of green olives, more like 20 of them. These had still the stones in them. Simply put in a mortar a few at a time, knock each olive without mercy with a heavy pestle and they will burst open so you can easily remove the stones. Cut in small pieces. Add a few slices of Spanish serrano ham also cut finely. Add one clove of garlic cut in the tiniest pieces you can make. Remember the garlic will not be cooked through and through in the stuffing when added raw. Add a pinch of chili flakes. I added a "Petit Suisse" cheese. Change it by just a tbsp or 2 of ricotta and a small handful of breadcrumbs. Mix. No salt, the ham and olives are already salted!!

Cut the loin once somewhat above the middle towards the other side, but don't go all the way. Fold open. Cut again from where you just ended into the other direction, again not all the way. In fact, slice it open twice so you have more space to work with. Fill with the stuffing. Close up with a cotton twine..

I seared it in a pan in olive oil on all sides, covered with an aluminuimsheet, reduced the fire to quite low and let it fry for another 15-20 minutes, turning it many times. Let rest. While resting the meat; deglaze the pan with red wine and vealstock. Reduce.

Cut the meat; still came out pink and incredibly tender! I would serve that on any occasion...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chris,

It looks wonderful. I enjoy cooking pork tenderoin to and will give your recipe a try next time. Thanks for sharing it. Great pic ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chris,

I just wanted to add that another way I enjoy pork fillet is by marinating in ; green onions, cider, oil, salt, mushrooms (kept for later) , thyme, celery, peppercorns, and parsley sprigs,grate of orange, a few teaspoons of maple syrup, blended and poured over the fillet to marinate for 12 hours. (turn twice)

Roll out puff pastry, place mushrooms, pork and cover with puff (seam down) cook 1 hour /45 minutes ( 2 fillets) . 350 oven . Then apply egg whites , bake 5 minute more.

I use the remaining marinade by draining it and adding the remaining stock bring to boil then simmer .

Sprinkle lots of minced parsely

I don't serve this so much at work but for my parents. They enjoy this with piped potatoes, cooked apple slices (my father) and baked root vegetables .3 color.

It is one of those recipes that gets passed down....in fact there is nothing really special about it. LOL

When you posted your recipe, this recipe came to mind.

I guess I just wanted to share a family memory ......why does food do that ?

Your presentation is just beautiful.....I also enjoy the pic of the meat cut & resting on the board.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I use all the time. At 1.85 pound wholesale it is one of the most inexpensive meats and a high profit maker. After I butterfly the loin which Chris above describes  I place a piece of plastic wrap over it and pound it with a mallet so its even all around. I then saeson it and stuff it with either an apple,walnut stuffing or a spinack, pine nut. many others can be used. Roll it and tie it and roast but careful, because it is thin it cooks faster then a loin.. The spinach one I cut on bias and place  on top of a slice of grilled sun dried and basil polenta..with a stuffed plum tomato as vege. Sold well at $21.00 A la Carte


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Love it, looks awesome. Is this a loin or a tenderloin though? I get confused.

Tenderloin is such an easy tender piece of meat to work with. Loin on the other hand... well let's just say I've had some bad experiences with it lol. Good idea about the stuffing with the olives and the serrano. Can't wait to try the cauliflower puree, looks great. Nice pics!

I can't wait for the weather to get a little nicer so I can make jamie oliver's blackened barbecue pork filets. It's out of this world!

http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/pork-recipes/blackened-barbecued-pork-fillets


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You can use either but loin cost a lot less and will feed more people


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind words! I have to try Petals and Ed's suggestions too! I love family tradition food like Petals mentions. Anyone else have a recipe like that?

I guess I could have called it simply pork fillet KKV, it just didn't came up in my flemish brain. Sometimes english words don't come spontaneously.

Same with Ed calling my cutting "butterflying". Couldn't be more adequate, but hey, I learn a lot over here!


----------



## arianna (Apr 30, 2009)

Pork tenderloin goes well with fruit-based sauces. This is a pork tenderloin recipe which makes use of plums for flavor and color. I think plums are wonderful with almost any protein!


----------

